# The Craftsman's Creed



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All of the fine traditions and the skill
are mine to use to raise
my craft renowned
and mine to teach again with
reverent will.
Thus do I love to serve,
with fingers that
are masters of the tool.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cool! Who wrote it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know Orisis. I found it in the Inkle Pattern Directory by Anne Dixon. I don't think she wrote it but there is no credit listed, it's at the beginning of one of the chapters. I thought it was so much like us here, I just love it.


Lol, I just did a search on Google t see if I could find more info about it and one of the results on the first page brings you back here :facepalm:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL! That's GREAT! Well you can officially take credit for it then!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I wish I could  but it was in Anne Dixon's book so I guess she gets credit.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nicer if it rhymed a bit more? Kinda hard to articulate the way it is.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh god bless Anne. I have her book and Davison's too. 
I just saw a neat creed on handweaving.net. 
A publication from 1958 in Master Weaver called, "In This We Believe"


----------

